# Schweden Gebiete?!



## Taker_der_Faker (8. November 2008)

So im nächsten Jahr ist es nun endlich soweit, meine Kumpels und ich wollen endlich einen Schwedentrip durchziehen.
Da wir das erste mal dort hin fahren haben wir noch keinerlei Ahnung wo wir hinfahren sollen.
Ich habe euch hier ne Karte Stellen aufgezeigt an die ich denke, anzufahren . Am Besten wäre natürlich eine Ortschaft mit SEE, FLUSS und MEER nicht weit voneinander entfernt, aber das ist sicher nur Wunschdenken 
Wir sind 3-5 Leute und wollen ein Fereinhaus mieten. Wir wollen kein guiding und nichts wir wollen einfach fischreiche Gewässer an denen wir uns nach Lust und Laune austoben können...!

Ich habe schon viel hier im Forum gelesen aber speziell auf meine Fragen waren es nicht so recht DIE antworten.
Danke im Voraus






So ich würde gerne zwischen Halland und Smalland fahren, wobei das Meer, dann aber wegfallen würde.
Aber sagt mir doch mal Gebiete an denen ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt.


----------



## Johann (8. November 2008)

*AW: Schweden Gebiete?!*

Hej!
Also was die Gewässer zum Fischen in Schweden betrifft, wurde mit Sicherheit hier einiges im Board geschrieben....einfach mal die Suchfunktion benutzen und nachlesen.
Dann müßt Ihr Euch die Mühe machen und nachsehen, wo die einzelnen namentlich erwähnten Seen oder Flüsse liegen und dann gezielt dort nach einem Ferienhaus (über die vielen Adressen im www) suchen....so einfach ist das und soo würde ich es an Eurer Stelle machen.
Der "Bolmen" z.B. als Top-Angelsee wurde mindestens schon 
197 x hier erwähnt, beschrieben und Erfahrungen darüber ausgetauscht:q

:mJohann


----------



## schwedenklausi (8. November 2008)

*AW: Schweden Gebiete?!*

Schau mal hier :http://web.telia.com/~u03201135/ettan_de.htm
         und hier :http://www.schwedenforum-neu.de/showthread.php?t=3304


schwedenklausi


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (8. November 2008)

*AW: Schweden Gebiete?!*

Hi, 
also ich fahr zwar immer eher in den westen aber habe gehört das in smàland im allgemeinen ein guter Zanderbestand vorhanden sein soll... Hechte und barsche wird man ehh überall finden und was das meeresangeln angeht würde ich sagen sollte man vor ort fragen wo es interessant ist !!


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (11. November 2008)

*AW: Schweden Gebiete?!*

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten, wir werden wohl den See Salen oder den Bolmen ansteuern....!
Der Salen soll ja einen Zufluß sowie einen Abfluß haben, deshalb sehr interessant
Aber trotzdem erstmal danke...!
Hat denn jemand schonmal Erfahrungen mit dem *Salen *gemacht?!


----------

